
Beyond Agile: the Studio Model - ChrisMarshallNY
https://www.forbes.com/sites/cognitiveworld/2019/08/28/agile-and-the-studio-model/#6417d1f178de
======
sctb
Note to submitters: we've reverted the title the original. Please don't use
that space for editorializing.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

